# Please give your input: Annual cost of a Hav



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I see a lot of people mentioning that the cost of raising a dog was more than they anticipated and just yesterday someone asked me if I could help estimate the annual cost of having a Havanese.

Assuming the dog is on a higher end kibble and has *no emergency medical visits* (since those cannot be predicted but should be planned for), what would you estimate the annual cost of raising a Havanese?

Feel free to itemize costs in necessities as well as optional items, because we all know those are purchased too, so we can bounce ideas off each other and come to some sort of a conclusion for future reference.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

depends on your shopping routine plus the amount of neurosis you carry.
for example, i have a 'thing' for dog beds...there are currently 11 beds in my house, 6 in use and 5 that are brand new and ready to step in when needed. and i only have 2 dogs...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sure! And everyone is going to have different optional items that they like to purchase for their Hav, but what would you consider to be the annual cost for necessities?

It is difficult for me to estimate because I have multiple dogs and factor in other veterinary visits for health testing, travel health certificates, show costs, puppy exams, etc., but off the top of my mind, I can think of these:

Initial purchases at time of acquiring Hav: crate, bowls, water bottle, collar & lead, basic grooming supplies

Recurring annual costs: 

annual vet exam ($45-60)
annual vaccine or titers ($26-150)
CERF ($26-$50) + certification ($20?)
patella certification ($15 or $20? I need to look this up)
food ($80/yr)
grooming
costs, assuming you do not do it yourself and then you'd need to count supplies ($no idea)

What else am I missing that you need to plan for annually?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sure! And everyone is going to have different optional items that they like to purchase for their Hav, but what would you consider to be the annual cost for necessities?
> 
> It is difficult for me to estimate because I have multiple dogs and factor in other veterinary visits for health testing, travel health certificates, show costs, puppy exams, etc., but off the top of my mind, I can think of these:
> 
> ...


Tags and microchips


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I pay $40 with tip to have my boys groomed about once a month. I know this is cheap cheap cheap and boy do I feel lucky because the boys don't mind going at all.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine is higher because I have the big dogs also, but the food at $30 plus tax every 7-10 days, vet exams $65 ish/dog without anything else, $50 per dog for grooming once a month, meds (flea/tick, heartworm) and all the treats, tags, collars, goodies. It isn't a cheap hobby.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dog Insurance????


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

From my observations, it appears that some costs depend on what part of the country you live or vary from business to business.

Under initial purchases, I might include:
Car seat/harness.
At the very least, puppy/basic obedience classes.

Under annual expenses:
Teeth cleaning, depending on the dog?
Toys, treats.
Boarding expenses if you travel and don't take dog with you; and if you do, 
increased costs of plane ticket or motel/hotel room.

Optional???
Cost of second Hav. I haven't been on this forum very long, but one thing has
become apparent - once you have one, acquiring a second one is practically a given!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah, some good points have been added! Of course, I forgot city licensing would be an annual cost and toothpaste (or teeth cleaning, but I try to encourage my puppy owners to do enzymatic toothpaste instead). Yes, toys & treats are going to be a given, even for a minimalist. Dog insurance may fall into the optional category, but would be a good replacement for that emergency fund.

Sally, are you really paying an annual microchip fee? It may be cheaper to have an Avid chip put in for a one-time fee, but you probably want to avoid that huge needle again.

Trudy, you are VERY fortunate!

Linda, bite your tongue. ha ha! Yes, most of us know this, but I don't think we want to scare people away with that fact just quite yet. 

Thank you for the assistance. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Spay/Neuter costs too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, but I'd consider that an upfront cost since it would be in most contracts that it needs to be done. I don't think that is truly an _annual _expense, but it is definitely part of the cost factor involved with owning a Hav.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

When you first get a dog, I would say you are spending the most money up front for all the things you must buy! who knows how much $$$$ I spent when we first got Beamer. But yearly maintenance... with raw food, yearly vet visit..treats..misc..groomers..toys and other junk. I would estimate that it costs us close to $1500 a year with Beamer. We do live in Toronto though, where everything seems to be $$sky high$$...

His yearly vet visit just passed...for blood work, titers, sentinel brown pills, physical and stool samples cost us $430. CRAZY! Grooming is about $300 a year. Raw food is another $300.. treats.. additives to drinking water.. powders..lotions..potions..clothes and whatnot make up the rest. Probably over $1500.. lol

Ryan


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, but I'd consider that an upfront cost since it would be in most contracts that it needs to be done. I don't think that is truly an _annual _expense, but it is definitely part of the cost factor involved with owning a Hav.


Oops! Sorry, Kimberly - I did mean to include it as one of the upfront costs, not an annual cost. When you see everything listed, these guys are nearly as expensive as raising human kids! But soooo worth it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would say the FIRST year is expensive because of all the above things and LOTS of toys and stuff. 

When I added Jack to the family, it was only vaccinations, and a few toys and stuff.

I do not need anything else for my house right now, so I spend money on the boys.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Agreed! The first year and upfront costs are the part that hurt this most, assuming there are no emergency vet visits.

I totally forgot flea/tick/heartwork preventatives, so thank you for adding those too, Ryan.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pet sitter, In-home grooming & other things*

There is also the cost of pet sitters or boarding. We have an in-home sitter (always have). While we often take the dogs with us, we do not always. The last time we had a sitter we paid extra and the sitter took vacation (otherwise she comes after work till morning, and then comes over at lunch time) to be able to spend more time with the dogs because Toby was sick. Paid $60 per day (but it was three dogs).

Before I retired, we had a pet sitter to walk our dogs (that was $10 a day, but that was a while ago).

To fly with your dogs in-cabin has gotten very expensive, so that is a cost that some would have to factor. We have done a couple of times.

Grooming is $65 per dog (we only do bi-monthly because of cost) so that is almost $400 a year per dog. That is for in-home grooming. We got spoiled and had someone come to our house for 20 years and she was pretty reasonable but she moved. Tried grooming at a regular place, but poor Jaime was so stressed being there for almost 5 hours a few times before I was called that both dogs were done.

I would think nothing extraordinary years would run $1300-1800 per dog for us (with a sitter for one vacation). Then an extraordinary year -- the sky is the limit. I am sure many have very expensive tales to tell. While I never added it up, I think we spent $5K-7K extra for Toby's vet expenses and special food (he was eating four times the normal amount just to maintain his VERY depleted weight -- it was canned rabbit at almost $2 a small can = $200 a month) the last year.

Remembered one more thing -- dog obedience classes or private training.

The only extra expense associated with a Havanese (or a like breed) is really the grooming. All the other expenses would be applicable to any dog, although if you have friends/family that the dog can go to when you are gone that is an expense that would occur.

THE ONLY LOVE MONEY CAN BUY!

Judy -- Dori and Jaime's mom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, travel & training expenses are good points to consider. Thank you for adding those in addition to your other comments, Judy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Haven't figured mine up yet but would like to add the flea protection and heartworm preventative - not cheap, either!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Ryan mentioned those up above. I need to call my vet to get an idea of the costs of those because I buy Frontline in bulk (a spray bottle) instead of the individual packets for once a month use.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, all i can add is although the initial costs seem pretty major, I can't tell you how much cheaper emotionally and financially Posh has been coming from a responsible breeder vs. my dane.

Yes, he obviously ate more, but he had major physical and emotional issues that added to his basic needs and my fundamental responsibilities as a pet owner.

I cannot stress again for any lurkers out there how much more you will save financially and emotionally from getting your dog from an ethical and responsible breeder.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We are minimalists, I think, and I was still surprised at the amount we spend!

The upfront costs - check-up, spay, initial supplies: $412 (Abby was 8 mos. old, so already had her immunizations) so it will be more with those.

Yearly expenses: food - $150, flea and heartworm prevention $200 year round for both - $200, yearly check-up and immunizations - $125, Grooming tools and shampoos, etc., toys, misc. - $150 GRAND TOTAL YEARLY - $625 !!!

A playmate for Abby? Might rethink that now.......lol

I have to admit, though, that she is worth every cent we spend!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Coats,collars, leads,dishes,boarding kennels or pet sitters.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have an anatolian (125 lbs) and a 1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu 5 month old. 
They eat almost the same amt of food... I know I know.

Here it goes dog cost for 1, annually:

$30 food (and treats)/month = $360

Vet $65 for annual or initial visit x2/annual = $130

Meds = $50

Vaccines = $100 (not puppy shots)

Toys = $50

Incidentals (new collar, clothes) = $50

So that's conservatively $750 - $1000 annually. No doggie day care or bells and whistles.

1st yr costs of a puppy (fresh in my mind):
collar/leash/clothes = $50
toys $100
shots $200 (depending on what you get)
puppy class ($110 x 2) = $220

incidentals = $100
Food = $30/month

Treats = $10/month

cost of puppy (let's just say $1800)

vet exam $65, blood work $70, stool sample $55 = $190

$1350 conversatively for the first year + the cost of the puppy and incidentals.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have not calculated what the dogs cost us/year, but that first year is definitely a doozy! Food can range from $10-$25/month depending on what you feed your Hav. Vet costs vary a lot too, I see. 

Kimberly, great idea to have a thread on this!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sure that my expenses for one dog run at least $1800, also. There has always been at least $500 extra vet bills each year for unplanned bouts of long-term diarrhea, or limping, or skin problems, or lethargy... or... well, you get the idea. The vet part adds up the most. 

Tucker's Revolution Flea/Heartworm meds are $120/year.
Food: $45/month
Probiotics: $10/month
I groom him myself: average supplies/year (guessing) about $200
Training classes
Reg vet visits: $200/year


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

This is a great thread, Kimberly.

I think I'm in denial though on the amount I spend on these guys. :Cry:

Their *chewies*, *treats *and grooming supplies (*shampoos*, etc.) are definitely recurring costs...but I haven't actually added it up to see how much it comes to per year. Not to mention the dehydrator I bought, numerous leashes and collars and harnesses (most of which didn't work out well in the end).

Also, there are *dog cleaning supplies*, *poo bags*, etc....

And, if you go on vacation, there would be *dogsitting *or *dog boarding* costs as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I've been in denial, too...  I keep a budget book and list all expenses monthly, and just went back to ad up my dog expenditures over the last year. (Tucker is 3.) It came to - gasp!!-- $1950! That's awfull... but, what is one to do with it. 

That does include a dog travel bag that can be used in airlines for $120. Does that help? :suspicious:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Beamer said:


> When you first get a dog, I would say you are spending the most money up front for all the things you must buy! who knows how much $$$$ I spent when we first got Beamer. But yearly maintenance... with raw food, yearly vet visit..treats..misc..groomers..toys and other junk. I would estimate that it costs us close to $1500 a year with Beamer. We do live in Toronto though, where everything seems to be $ high$$...
> 
> His yearly vet visit just passed...for blood work, titers, sentinel brown pills, physical and stool samples cost us $430. CRAZY! Grooming is about $300 a year. Raw food is another $300.. treats.. additives to drinking water.. powders..lotions..potions..clothes and whatnot make up the rest. Probably over $1500.. lol
> 
> Ryan


I totally agree, Ryan.

Initial costs for Roscoe have been about $5000. Based on:
- $1800 purchase price
- $600 puppy shots and vet visits
- $1500 crate, ex pen, travel crate, food dishes, litter box, bedding, car seat, harnesses, collar, leads, sweaters for visiting Canada in the winter (LOL)
- $250 grooming supplies: CC brushes, shampoo, conditioner, grooming spray, nail clippers, etc.
- $150 registration (city, AKC)
- $80 initial microchip placement and registration cost
- $220 puppy classes
- $400 neuter

Recurring yearly costs about $1915:
- $300 food ($25/month)
- $120 toys ($5-10/month)
- $240 treats ($15-20/month)
- $240 heartgard and frontline plus ($120 every 6 months)
- $15 microchip fee
- $400 plane rides ($100/4 times per year)
- $100 grooming supplies (shampoo, conditioner, etc.)
- $500 shots and vet visits

If I think of anything else, I will add it in. We are definitely not "minimalists" as Roscoe is spoiled rotten, but I don't think we overdo it. Monthly toy prices are high because he is pretty good at destroying his toys, thus, they need replacing. Our vet is quite pricey, but she is amazing and literally lives across the street from us, and her office is just a few blocks away! I'm incredibly over protective, so our vet bills are probably higher than most because anytime Roscoe acts the littlest bit "off" he's at the vet getting his pee, blood, or whatever tested, LOL. And, Miami is pretty expensive.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

$ 1,548.57 Canadian LOL equals $1509.85 U.S.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am not reading this thread, I am not reading this thread....


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Leeann said:


> I am not reading this thread, I am not reading this thread....


Me either! I just plain old don't want to go there. What in the cat hair can you do about it anyway?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am not going to let DH read this thread.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Kimberly,

These are very close to accurate for Kodi's first year. I've really itemized, so people can decide whether they would want to spend that much in that are or not. Certainly, there are areas where we COULD have spent less. These are in no particular order... I just pulled them out of my file folder and added them up.

This first list I consider essentials:

Food - 346.40
Town license - 15.00
Flea/Tick meds - 144.82
Neuter - 326.93
Microchip - 39.78
Heartworm meds - ? (I couldn't find the receipt)
Wellness/shots - 114.55
Wellness/shots - 146.80
Wellness/shots - 96.05
AKC Registration - 35.00
Wire crate - 60.00
Ex-pen - 60.00 (I have 3, so 180.00)
Grooming tools - 100.00 (this could be a little less with a puppy cut)
Shampoo - 20.00
Conditioner - 38.00
Nail clip/sanitary clip 240.00 (20 per mo)
Puppy Kindergarten - 110.00
Sub total - 1893.33

This list is certainly optional, but I bet most people (if they are honest :wink spend a lot on at least some of this stuff: 

Baby gates 30.00 (we have 2 - 60.00)
Plastic travel crate - 35.00
litter boxes 23.00 (we have 2 - 46.00)
Litter (wood pellets) - 72.00/year (would be more with commercial dog litter or pee pads)
Toys 300.00 (guess, but I bet it's at least that)
Leashes/harnesses/collars - 150.00
Rain coat - 20.00
Snow suit - 50.00
Puffy coat - 40.00
Training treats - 100.00 (approximate, and probably low-balling)
Stuffed bones - 168.00 (because he eats Kongs:wof

Continuing training - 800.00+ (I have had Kodi in at least 1 class per week, usually 2, since he was about 14 weeks old. Someone who wants "just" a pet wouldn't need all this, but unless they were already an experienced dog person, I would guess they really should plan on at least 500.00 for training during the first year.

Total for first year - 3,391.33 

Where ever I've listed a higher and lower number, I've included it at the lower amount. As I mentioned, there are definitely places that people could cut costs, especially with the second half of the list, and some are durable items that shouldn't need to be replaced. 

Oh, and GETTING Kodi, including purchase plus plane fare to & from NC, car rental, etc. was about $2,500. So people who can't find the right puppy close to home need to plan travel costs into their purchase price. (and I'd go back in a second when and if I want another puppy... which is how you want to feel about your dog's breeder!)

(please don't anyone show this list to my husband!:faint


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheri said:


> I'm sure that my expenses for one dog run at least $1800, also. There has always been at least $500 extra vet bills each year for unplanned bouts of long-term diarrhea, or limping, or skin problems, or lethargy... or... well, you get the idea. The vet part adds up the most.


Sheri, this is a good point. Although I asked not to include emergency vet visits, there are a lot of _*unplanned*_ vet visits that a dog owner makes, especially a new dog owner.

Oh, and I'm impressed that you've kept a log of all your expenses. I log all of mine too, since I have to report it all, but like I said in the beginning, I buy in bulk and would have a hard time breaking down my expenses in relation to what a new puppy buyer would need. Thank you for looking up your costs and posting it here. That is majorly helpful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leeann said:


> I am not reading this thread, I am not reading this thread....


x3?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Sheri, this is a good point. Although I asked not to include emergency vet visits, there are a lot of _*unplanned*_ vet visits that a dog owner makes, especially a new dog owner.
> 
> Oh, and I'm impressed that you've kept a log of all your expenses. I log all of mine too, since I have to report it all, but like I said in the beginning, I buy in bulk and would have a hard time breaking down my expenses in relation to what a new puppy buyer would need. Thank you for looking up your costs and posting it here. That is majorly helpful.


All I can say, Kimberley, is that after DOING this exercize, I think you breeder folks would be CRAZY to share this information with prospective buyers!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I see what you mean, but hey, if someone asks, I always try to find the answer, even if it makes the person cringe to hear it. Better to know ahead of time than later, ya know?


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

The joy, love, entertainment my havanese provide in return.....Priceless


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Absolutely perfect addition to the thread Cheryl!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i pay $100. annualy for coco's cerf test. this is an interesting thread, thanks, kimberly.
judy


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

galaxie said:


> I totally agree, Ryan.
> 
> Initial costs for Roscoe have been about $5000. Based on:
> - $1800 purchase price
> ...


Adding $20 per month for wee pads. So we're up at $2125 per year :jaw:


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't even had my new puppy a full year yet and I can easily say I have doubled his initial cost of $1600 with all the initial suppies, puppy-proofing my home, vet visits, lots of toys, etc.....


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Recurring annual costs:
> 
> annual vet exam ($45-60)
> annual vaccine or titers ($26-150)
> ...





Just curious how you only spend $80/year on food??? I spend about $50 on a bag of Solid Gold dog food, and it lasts about 2 months for my 2 dogs. Would love to know how to do that cheaper without sacrificing quality....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

All I have to say is....:jaw:

I'm in line with many others here....Excluding the major medical (allergist & knee surgery) in the past year I've averaged $295/month for 2 dogs (so about $1,770 per dog annually). That includes (per dog):

Annual vaccinations: $141.65 (Titers would be approx. $480)
Annual city license: $18.00
Heartgard Plus (12 mos): $52.36
Frontline (9 mos.): $139.86
Grooming (4x per yr): $192.00

Miscellaneous vet expenses:
Teeth Cleaning: $171.00
Complete Blood Count: $85.38

If I have to hire someone to come in and let them out during the day: 
$10-$18/visit.

I do think a new owner needs to plan on having emergency expenses. If an emergency doesn't occur - great, but not being financially prepared just creates more stress (or in the case of my current foster - having to surrender your dog because you can't afford the care required). For me, that meant $2,400 for one dog this year and $4,300 for the other.

And after doing this exercise, that settles it, *Cody & Tess need to get a job!*


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I did this exercise for a friend of mine that was coinsidering adopting. I averaged out about $1500 and that was conservative based on what I did with Mimi who was not a puppy and was already spayed and UTD with shots. 

With Gordo, I think my tab on him alone has already reached $1000 since March. That was due to all his shots, meds, and visits due to worms and cherry eye. I consider all this initial costs due to puppy hood. 

I would say a good average is probably $1500.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I know you mentioned High End Kibble, but for those of us who do Raw is even more money. I usually spend about $ 30 a month in food for Bumi


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember filling out an application when looking for one of my hav's and there was a question that asked "what do you expect to spend yearly on your dog" I put down about $1500. and I think that has been pretty much right on. 

You might think that transfers to X 3 but it really doesn't. They share many things like toys and beds and in home pet sitter fees. 

I do imagine that between the 3 of them we spend about $4000. a year though, at least.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Renee, I am currently buying Wellness. I buy a 30-lb bag for the economical savings and have a little challenge keeping it fresh, sealing it into smaller containers after I open the bag, but I do estimate that to be about $80/year. When I was buying Fromm Family Foods, the dogs ate less, but it cost a little more, so it was still probably around $80/yr.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Renee said:


> Just curious how you only spend $80/year on food??? I spend about $50 on a bag of Solid Gold dog food, and it lasts about 2 months for my 2 dogs. Would love to know how to do that cheaper without sacrificing quality....


Me too!!! It has to be because Kimberly can buy it in large quantities and still get through it in a length of time that keeps it fresh.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

notice I have stayed away from this thread. I am way to scared to add up the tally. 

One thing though that I don't think I have read anyone mentioning is dog walking when you can't be there.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, after reading everyones responses, I see my initial 1000-1500 numbers looking pretty off. I Cannot even imagine how much we spend on Beamer per year.. who knows.. lol
Just today I bought a Petzlife gel, ($25)... shampoo and conditions ($30).. 2 bags of raw ($65) some treats and chews ($25).. Almost $150 today... this happens all the time.. lol

I never really realized such a small dog would be so expensive. I bet a lot of other people see it that way to... easy way to wind up in a shelter or rescue.. thats for sure..

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think we all have loved, well cared for dogs. Sadly, I'm sure there are many that do not cost nearly as much per year.

One day I may get the nerve up to total my pet bills from my Mastercharge. But, shush, can't let DH see, lol.

PS: Just getting ready to order my 2 cases of flossies on the internet............


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vacations
Since we plan our vacations to include the dogs, you have to figure the added cost. Most hotels charge a per night/dog fee, anywhere from $20 on up. I've seen it as high as $75 per night per dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Ok, after reading everyones responses, I see my initial 1000-1500 numbers looking pretty off. I Cannot even imagine how much we spend on Beamer per year.. who knows.. lol
> Just today I bought a Petzlife gel, ($25)... shampoo and conditions ($30).. 2 bags of raw ($65) some treats and chews ($25).. Almost $150 today... this happens all the time.. lol
> 
> I never really realized such a small dog would be so expensive. I bet a lot of other people see it that way to... easy way to wind up in a shelter or rescue.. thats for sure..
> ...


That said, if we had to, particularly after those first year and start-up costs, most of us could pare it down significantly. One thing I've started to do is make my own training treats. They are better quality, I know exactly what goes into them, and for half the cost of a bag of Zukes, I can make enough to last a month! And after going through this exercise, I am going to stick to re-stuffing Kodi's old bones rather than "picking up" a new one (for $8) when I happen to be near Petco.<g>


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

The other cost would be boarding or a dog-sitter when you go out of town without the dog(s). I haven't done this in years but the cost was about $20-$30/day for one dog...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We have not taken a dogless vacation since we got Cash, one was easier to add on to vacation expenses. 2 is like another hotel room (albeit a cheap hotel room) for a week. Around here, to board two dogs for a week in a place that is not a kennel is a minimum of $80 a night, so add another $560 to your vacation budget. 

I did do the make your own treats and dog food for while. But I found that all my free time was going to the dogs so the added dollars for treats is well worth it to me. The making the food, I found not to be that much cheaper than buying frozen raw (if you have a coupon)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would tell a Havanese buyer the same thing I told my boxer buyers, size for size they cost the same thing as a dog from the pound. The initial cost is the only difference.

After wild spending start up……My Annual Minimum Estimated for each each dog:

Food and flossie	$350. (EVO or Raw)
Vet (no emergencies)
Chemstrips	$20	urine test
Annual shots	$56
H/L/E test	$35
no office visit charge with my vet when you get your vaccines. 
Heartworm Prevent $150.
Flea & tick 6 months	$115.	

I’ve never used a groomer, 
Equipment, shampoo, conditioners (minimum)	$150.

Misc. leashes, collars, toys,	$150.

Total Minimum $1,026.

No plane rides since Galen, never use a sitter for the girls, motels never charge extra, so no expense for travel. 

Obed. etc Group Classes $80 a 6 week session, show entries $75 to $130 a weekend
this is not including Smarty's private trainer.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

More than anything else it probably depends upon where you live. I'm in NYC and everything is more expensive. But yes, I never imagined it would cost so much!

Raw food (the most expensive) $55 mo.

Toys - they need new stimulation - $10 mo.

Annual Vet and shots $160 minimum

Grooming $80 plus an additional $15 for teeth cleaning

Boarding is $60 per 24 hours
Dog walkers are $20 hour

Then there is the almost $1800 I have spent on ear infections that wont go away and require a specialist and rechecks etc.

Heartworm, flea and tick medicine every month - not sure but I think it's around $15 a month - maybe more.

Giardia treatment and rechecks - $125

I've gone through several shampoos, conditioners, combs and brushes until I found what worked best for her. Probably spent $100 - but wont have to do that again.

Indoor afternoon playgroup when the weather is bad and she isn't out much - or when I'm working for many hours. $25 for 5 hours.

$100 on coats - she outgrew the first ones and I had to get new ones.

$24 for the little cute red boots she wont wear in the snow 

I acknowledge that these prices are NYC prices. I also acknowledge I treat her very very well - probably more than is necessary.

Louise

Nevertheless, these are an estimate of most of the costs and she's only 1.5 years old.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> [*]food ($80/yr)
> [*]grooming
> costs, assuming you do not do it yourself and then you'd need to count supplies ( idea)[/LIST]
> 
> What else am I missing that you need to plan for annually?


$80 a year for dog high grade dog food???? That is only $6 a month. Where do you buy dog food??? Even a small 5 lb bag is usually at least $11 and most havanese will go through more then a 5 lb bag in a month I would think. I would say food annually should be more like $180 minimum.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> $80 a year for dog high grade dog food???? That is only $6 a month. Where do you buy dog food??? Even a small 5 lb bag is usually at least $11 and most havanese will go through more then a 5 lb bag in a month I would think. I would say food annually should be more like $180 minimum.


I would like to know too. I did the math on Evo and raw and it was close to $250 with nothing else.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathy said:


> $80 a year for dog high grade dog food???? That is only $6 a month. Where do you buy dog food??? Even a small 5 lb bag is usually at least $11 and most havanese will go through more then a 5 lb bag in a month I would think. I would say food annually should be more like $180 minimum.


Me too... I want to buy food where Kimberley does!


----------

